# no cervix



## eternal optimist (Mar 6, 2010)

I have turner syndrome... i dont get regular check ups. Today i went for my first smear test today. The nurse said I had no cervix Well just a tiny hole where it should be. Anyone know what this means, or anyone else told this?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya hopefully somebody here can help! Not sure what implications this has regarding your treatment? would def get it checked before heading off for your treatment tho as embryo transfer can be awkward for some women due to cervix issues x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

A new thread has been created for those with Turners Syndrome (or suspected) It is very new but has some info on there for you to look at. I hope this is useful to you.

Here is the link

CLICK HERE

xxxx


----------

